# Furry/Anthro tattoos?



## Solumbra (May 7, 2012)

Hi  Im something of a tattoo addict and was wondering if anyone on his forum has and furry related tattoos or modifications or if you would consider getting any? I myself have a werewolf on one calf and an american indian style tribal wolf paw print with the kanji for wolf beneath it on the back of my neck. (First tattoo... yeah I was young and dumb and went for the two most over used tattoo stereotypes, but at least it was self designed!) 

I can't work out how to put up pictures of my tattoos but would love to see other peoples! (I don't mix so well with technology unfortunately...! But if anyone can tell me how ill put up some pics.)


----------



## Deo (May 7, 2012)

I just read "tribal wolf paw print" and "kanji". WHAT. How do those cultures even go together? And tribal? What tribe are you a part of?
(oh you were young. I suppose that explains it)

Here is my tattoo. And I'm hoping to get onto Jeff Gogue's waiting list for a sleeve.


----------



## Solumbra (May 7, 2012)

You'd be amazed what people mash together in tattoos thinking their amazing concept of originality will work! Sadly yes, I was guilty of this but because its all black work it works well, and as it was my first id never change it.... though obviously I am going to get a back piece around it at some point.
Nice work, very creepy! who did it for you? 

Personally Id like some work done by Jason butcher.


----------



## Deo (May 7, 2012)

The design is drawn by me, and the tattooist was Hot Rod at Asylum Ink in Ames, IA. Very nice guy and knows his way around realistic black and grey.

I like Jason Butcher, but everything I see of his is black and grey. I want some color on my skin, ya know? 
Have you seen the work of Dimitriy Samohin, Victor Portugal, Pavel Angel, Seth Wood, and David Hale? Besides Jeff Gogue, those guys are my favorite tattooists.


----------



## Solumbra (May 7, 2012)

I had fallen into the trap of getting just black and grey work but have recently started to add a bit of colour to my skin courtesy of a lovely French guest artists named Sebastian (who's last name I never got...) who worked at my bosses studio for a week last month. 

Victor Portugal does some amazing work as does Seth Wood. Even though he is such an obvious choice and yet again a black and grey master it would be amazing to have something by Paul Booth before I die. Anthro wise however I'm not sure I've ever heard of an artist who's done a lot of were/anthro/transformation style work?


----------



## Deo (May 7, 2012)

Solumbra said:


> Victor Portugal does some amazing work as does Seth Wood. Even though he is such an obvious choice and yet again a black and grey master it would be amazing to have something by Paul Booth before I die. Anthro wise however I'm not sure I've ever heard of an artist who's done a lot of were/anthro/transformation style work?



Alex Rios, Bili Vegas, and Jason Butcher are the only tattoo artists I've heard of who have done good werewolf tattoos.
Stefan Johnsson is fairly well known for his wolf tattoos though. 
Amy Nichols whipped out this bad boy, and I do have a love of wolf in sheeps clothing as a tattoo subject.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> Amy Nichols whipped out this bad boy, and I do have a love of wolf in sheeps clothing as a tattoo subject.


Sheep in wolfs clothing, awesome. And its a pretty tattoo.

I will probably only get ferret paw prints on my neck. I don't think I will get a anthro/furry tattoo, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2012)

I think you should get a Foxtapus as your next tattoo.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 7, 2012)

You guys might as well give up because nothing will top this winner right here (not entirely work safe).


----------



## Lyxen (May 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> You guys might as well give up because nothing will top this winner right here (not entirely work safe).



That's wicked like I don't see the point of getting generic ass looking tattoo when getting a straight up anthro is the best and only way to show true pride rather then beating around shit


----------



## Solumbra (May 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator who tattooed that? Deo that Amy Nicholls piece is amazing, and Having just done a quick google image search her stuff is across the board beautiful!


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2012)

Lyxen said:


> That's wicked like I don't see the point of getting generic ass looking tattoo when getting a straight up anthro is the best and only way to show true pride rather then beating around shit



Sabrina has a huge cult following outside of the fandom, particularly in the IT and Amiga groups.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 7, 2012)

A werewolf tattoo sounds pretty sweet. Would you get it as a scene or just the werewolf (just curious!). I'd like to get a tiger cub tattoo sometime. 

And Deo that is a very awesome tattoo.


----------



## Solumbra (May 7, 2012)

Irreverent could you post a link to some of Sabrina's work? 

Tiger in a tie my werewolf is currently just a werewolf on its own, but im going to have a were hyena tattooed on the other side of my leg and a cityscape in the background. Ive seen some pretty awesome colour pieces of full grown tigers, a tiger cub would be cute.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 7, 2012)

Talking about tigers, the tiger Electric Linda made is pretty. The rest of her work is beautiful too link


----------



## Lyxen (May 7, 2012)

^tas fucking sick. i would like something similar like that. would cost a shit ton of cash..


----------

